# Brian: What happened to my ad on Marketplace for WKV?



## winos2 (Sep 21, 2022)

I edit the ad today with more information.  Now it no longer listed.  What did I do wrong. thanks


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 21, 2022)

They "approve" the edits, and it takes some time for the ad to appear again.


----------



## winos2 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks so much.  Do you know it said Pending instead of For Sale?  I am not doing very good with this ad business.


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2022)

Usually one day turn around.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 21, 2022)

yes, if you go in and edit an ad it will go back into the approval queue.

during business hours this happens rather quickly...and never more than 24 hours.


----------



## winos2 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks Brian.  I appreciate your time. SK  I will check back tomorrow.


----------

